# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  nombres artisticos

## SHADOW

hola

segun yo mi nombre artistico seria shadow pero me informaron que hay un mago shadow    :Oops:   aca en mexico


seria bueno que todos conocieramos nuestros nombres artisticos

cuales son los suyos?

----------


## Felipe

De momento no tengo ni creo que lo tenga nunca porque no pienso dedicarme en plan profesional. Pero cuando participaba en concursos de fotografía mi seudónimo era John Blowt, aunque para magia no parece que pegue mucho.

----------


## Ella

yo que tu me lo plantearia mas adelante..cuando seas mago, pero de verdad, y tengas en cuenta la clase de magia que haras...imagina, quiza, mas adelante, te dediques a grandes iluciones, o mentalismo, o magia humoristica, no se...

----------


## khazad

Bueno, tampoco esta mal que te pienses uno, aunq yo no descartaria de primeras el nombre real, bueno a no ser que sea muy comun, pero tampoco creo que este tan mal q el nombre artistico y el real sean el mismo. Bueno cada uno lo que quiere, claro esta.

----------


## Ella

> Bueno, tampoco esta mal que te pienses uno, aunq yo no descartaria de primeras el nombre real, bueno a no ser que sea muy comun, pero tampoco creo que este tan mal q el nombre artistico y el real sean el mismo. Bueno cada uno lo que quiere, claro esta.


 en ese caso: El Mago Chapulin:


*No contaban con mi astucia*
seria perfecto, para grandes y para niños...no te olvides de tu chipote chichon...

----------


## Ella

yo me pido de antemano: *La Dra. Cachuleiru* asi que nadie se lo coja

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> hola
> 
> segun yo mi nombre artistico seria shadow pero me informaron que hay un mago shadow     aca en mexico
> 
> 
> seria bueno que todos conocieramos nuestros nombres artisticos
> 
> cuales son los suyos?



Shadow, pues si ese nombre esta pillado puedes ponerte: SHADOW-MASOQUISTA   jejeje  (es broma) ( o no ....)     :Wink:  


Pues mi nombre y apellidos reales son Daniel Alonso Quiles, y mi nombre "artistico" (¿?), es Daniel Quiles  (original?)   :Lol:

----------


## 46u5t1n

yo actuo para niños y mi nombre es el *mago cacharro*.
Pero tengo esperanzas de cambiarlo ahora que estoy a tiempo

----------


## Ella

jaajaj, yo tenia una amiga a la que llamabamos "charo cacharro" :D

----------


## eidanyoson

Bien pues nombre artístico depende para qué. Cunado compongo música, o expongo fotografía o escribo libros o poesía uso siempre Bohemio. Sin embargo en internet siempre pongo Eidanyoson, supongo que porque estaba harto de que todo el mundo te preguntara lo mismo (edad, sexo, localización...) en mis tiempos de chateador y era una forma de contestar sutilmente con el propio nick...

 De todas formas para magia, hace años que los amigos me llaman de una forma concreta. Resulta que mi nombre es Manuel José Osorio. Así que me llaman " el mago de Oz-orio".

 Y alguna vez he pensado en ponerme cosas como "El Minimago Masmalo" o "Torpeman" pero sólo son autobromas...

----------


## ignoto

Ignoto.



 :twisted:

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Ufff eso de los nombres artísticos o seudónimos me ha traído más de un dolor de cabeza. Sinceramente me decante por no utilizar ninguno, mi nombre es Cristhian Bustos y mi nombre artístico es "Cristhian Bustos", algunos me conocen (o conocieron) por Sicut Deus, pero era un nick más que todo. Cuando participe en talleres literarios o en algun concurso me pedían como requisito escribir bajo seudónimo... en esos casos era Crithofer Williams (Nótese el error en el nombre), y cuando juego poker en línea (al mejor estilo de Erdnase) lo hago bajo el nick de 3Libras... Bueno eso, nombre artístico jamás utilizare (fue una desición que me trajo más de un dolor de cabeza) solo nicks o seudónimos cuando la situación lo necesite o permita.
Saludos

----------


## DaniOrama

Hombre, yo francamente utilizo mi nombre real... Daniel Burón

Ya que viendo el éxito de que tu nombre de pila empiece por D (Dai Vernon, David Copperfield, Daryl, Derren Brown, David Blaine...) y de que el apellido sea con B (ver los dos últimos) pues como que estoy destinado a ser mago :D:D:D:D:D

Además aquí en Alemania pronuncian muy raro mi apellido, así que supongo que aquí es exótico y todo!   :Lol:  

Y a mi primer espectáculo (cosa que probablemente no ocurrirá hasta dentro de 357 anos...) lo llamaré DaniOrama

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Ya que viendo el éxito de que tu nombre de pila empiece por D (Dai Vernon, David Copperfield, Daryl, Derren Brown, David Blaine...) y de que el apellido sea con B (ver los dos últimos) pues como que estoy destinado a ser mago :D:D:D:D:D



Gracias por la parte que me corresponde  xD

A lo de los apellidos, habra que añadir algo nuevo como una Q  jejeje

Por cierto, yo no sabia al principio que "nombre" ponerme pues como mi primer apellido es ALONSO y el segundo es QUILES no sabia si coger la primera letra del primer apellido (sin coger el nombre) y unirla al segundo, con lo que quedaria AQUILES.  

Que opinais?

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Sinceramente? yo creo que tu Dani Quiles queda bien. Peor si quieres algo más acorde con tu personalidad siemrpe puedes poner eso de...

¡Danissimo!

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> ¿Sinceramente? yo creo que tu Dani Quiles queda bien. Peor si quieres algo más acorde con tu personalidad siemrpe puedes poner eso de...
> 
> ¡Danissimo!



Jajajajajajja, muy bueno.

Me hubiera gustado que me estuvieras viendo la cara ahora mismo, no te puedes imaginar lo que me estoy riendo. Me has alegrado la noche antes de acostarme, hoy sueño con los angelitos, jejeje, pero no me acostare sin tomarme antes el danissimo    :Wink:

----------


## DaniOrama

O prueba con Danio, el mago cubano confundio... y le hacemos competencia a Dinio...

----------

